# MFP payment



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Went to sign up for my payment today but all my hay acres don't qualify because when I crop report I list them as alfalfa and grass, If they were alfalfa only they would qualify. Over 50 acres


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea this yr with all the government programs is a kick in the teeth to hay producers.It is flooding the market with grinding hay and keeping the prices low.and they changed rules every time you turned around.Its like playing poker and rules change after the cards are dealt.Then you discard and rules change again.

One thing about it most will continue to raise corn-beans here instead of alfalfa because of the farm programs favor them.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Yea this yr with all the government programs is a kick in the teeth to hay producers.It is flooding the market with grinding hay and keeping the prices low.and they changed rules every time you turned around.Its like playing poker and rules change after the cards are dealt.Then you discard and rules change again.
> One thing about it most will continue to raise corn-beans here instead of alfalfa because of the farm programs favor them.


 Alfalfa paid just as well as anything else in this program.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Alfalfa paid just as well as anything else in this program.


That's what I friend of mine said, the only problem he had was his acreage. They gave him a hard time on the number of acres he was showing. He said that when he reported in previous year that he was suppose to read the future and report acres he was going to get planted in mid-August. IIRC, it was like $60 an acre here.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> Alfalfa paid just as well as anything else in this program.


Had some acres that I called Alf/grass that I had interseed grass into.Didnt get Pd on that.Alfalfa acres I did.

I tend to lump all my hay acres together wether it's Alf or mixed hay when talking about them.

Have some straight grassland that didn't qualify either


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Heard that a local large dairy just had the same situation the past couple of years they added grass into their alfalfa fields and reported them that way and those didn't qualify. This year their new son in law, who is a dairy nutritionist, told them to plant straight alfalfa again so they got paid on those.


----------

